# i5 3450?!



## rugrat (May 7, 2012)

Hi Gang!

I'm about to purchase i5 3450 (entry ivy cpu) for family rig but also quite frustrated as i can't find any info nor reviews about the cpu except the one on ark.intel.com  (also missing some stuff on info sheet).

Before i place my order i'd like to know if anyone purchased cpu yet? How's performace wise compared to 2300/2400 (since those are within budget range, ivy is only 9$ more over i5 2400), 
How's heat / possible issues? 

ty in advance!!

Rugrat


----------



## Frick (May 7, 2012)

Should be slightly faster than the 2300 and about the same as 2400 while using a bit less power. The 3450 has a 77W TDP while the others have a 95W TDP.

And here in Passmark it's slightly faster than both of them.


----------



## rugrat (May 7, 2012)

Only thing that bothers me are constant whinings about ivy bridge heat issues i keep hearing around, mostly K versions tho. Do locked versions also tend to heat like K ones? if so i'd rather stick to safer option and skip buying aftermarket cooler for locked cpu. (cpu will be placed in matx case sstone tj08-e)

ta!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2012)

rugrat said:


> Only thing that bothers me are constant whinings about ivy bridge heat issues i keep hearing around, mostly K versions tho. Do locked versions also tend to heat like K ones? if so i'd rather stick to safer option and skip buying aftermarket cooler for locked cpu. (cpu will be placed in matx case sstone tj08-e)
> 
> ta!



Heat is mainly a factory in higher OCing of IB. Running stock should be fine.


----------



## rugrat (May 7, 2012)

guess i0ll give it a go then. 
sorted!
cheers!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2012)

Actually the ivy bridge would be a teeny touch faster, in a single/dual core comparison at stock due to its faster turbo. Also they can do 3.9Ghz without a raise in bclk as where the i5 2400 would need that increase.

Must mention though that this would be better for only $5 more after coupon code.
Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Tu...


----------



## rugrat (May 7, 2012)

This will be more like surfing, htpc with little to no gaming at all rig in living room. i'd rly like to home ivy cpu but was in dilemma...
here where i live (slo) difference between i5 3450 and 2500k is roughly 45$  

ta


----------



## rugrat (May 8, 2012)

Tried to order i5 3450 yday but they were out of stock... gah
As i needed cpu asap i took 2500k as suggested (i'm broke lol)!
Now i wonder if my Seasonic s12II 430  can handle this cpu with mild oc 4.0-4.4 along with palit gtx 550 ti?

Ta


----------



## rugrat (May 8, 2012)

Finaly done with my pc build. took me 2 bloody months to put THE rig together...
Took new PSU also Corsair tx550m as my seasonic is a bit older.
Wife growing aggro .. ima dead man

cheers


----------

